# [solved] keine root rechte mittels kdesu; falsches Passwort!

## Randy Andy

Hi Mitstreiter,

Seit einigen KDE Versionen plagt mich auf nur auf einer meiner Zahlreichen Gentoo-Maschienen folgendes Problem.

Immer wenn ich unter X, also auf'm KDE Desktop ein Programm als root starten möchte (kdesu) kommt eine Fehlermeldung die besagt dass das eingegebene root Passwort falsch sei, und ich es erneut eingeben soll (sinngemäß).

Ist natürlich das richtige, hab's auch schon mit englischer Tastenbelegung versucht - nix geht.

In einem X-terminal kann ich mich aber mit su und dem root passwort zum superuser erheben. Dann könnte ich zum beispiel kuser als root starten.

Dummerweise gelingt das nicht mit systemsettings, die cmd schluckt den befehl kommentarlos, aber kein fenster kommt hoch.

Als User kann ich es aber normal (aus'm Menü) starten.

Das log sagt folgendes:

```

tail /var/log/messages

Feb  8 17:11:29 mobile sudo: pam_unix(sudo:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=/dev/pts/2 ruser=andy rhost=mobile  user=andy

Feb  8 17:11:33 mobile sudo: pam_unix(sudo:auth): conversation failed

Feb  8 17:11:33 mobile sudo: pam_unix(sudo:auth): auth could not identify password for [andy]

Feb  8 17:11:33 mobile sudo:     andy : pam_authenticate: Conversation error ; TTY=pts/2 ; PWD=/home/andy ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu_stub -

Feb  8 17:11:33 mobile sudo: pam_unix(sudo:auth): conversation failed

Feb  8 17:11:33 mobile sudo: pam_unix(sudo:auth): auth could not identify password for [andy]

Feb  8 17:11:33 mobile sudo:     andy : pam_authenticate: Conversation error ; TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/andy ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu_stub -

Feb  8 17:11:53 mobile su[17026]: Successful su for root by andy

Feb  8 17:11:53 mobile su[17026]: + /dev/pts/1 andy:root

Feb  8 17:11:53 mobile su[17026]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by andy(uid=1000)

```

revdep-rebuild findet nix, und das ganze pam / shadow / kdesu geraffel hab ich schon mal remerged - nada.

In der Gruppe wheel bin ich natürlich auch, und mit visudo hab ich auch schon mal was auskommentiert, half aber nix.

Hab gechecked ob alles mit +consolekit gebaut ist und ob consolekit zu meinem default runlevel gehört - i.o.

Das log sagt ja was von Kommunikationsfehler von pam mit sudo/kdesudo, aber wie löse ich das.

Hätte das gerne vor der compilierorgie mit KDE 4.4 gefixed (PIII-500 via crosscompile  :Wink:  )

Ideen, Ansätze, Hilfe jedweder Art willkommen.

Dank Euch, Andy.

----------

## Christian99

Hi,

sieht für mich so aus, als ob kdesu "sudo" verwendet statt "su". Probier doch mal, das umzustellen auf "su":

```
kwriteconfig -–file kdesurc -–group super-user-command -–key super-user-command su
```

(hab ich von hier: http://dev-loki.blogspot.com/2006/11/kdesu-with-sudo.html

Christian

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke Christian99,

hattest recht mit deiner Vermutung, Problem gelöst - super -Danke.

----------

